# Police Officer Evan Burns



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Evan Burns Caruthersville Police Department, Missouri

End of Watch: Tuesday, August 16, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 28
Tour of Duty: 2 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Vehicular assault
Date of Incident: August 16, 2011
Weapon Used: Automobile
Suspect Info: Charged with murder

Police Officer Evan Burns was struck and killed by a stolen vehicle while attempting to deploy spike strips during a pursuit shortly after 12:30 am.

Deputies from the Pemiscot County Sheriff's Office had started pursuing a stolen SUV on I-55 that was being driven by a man wanted for an assault. The vehicle exited at Highway 84 and started driving towards Caruthersville.

Officer Burns and another officer began to setup spike strips on the roadway. When the stolen vehicle approached he struck the first police car, injuring the officer, and then rammed the SUV broadside into Officer Burns' vehicle, killing him.

The driver was arrested and faces murder and assault charges.

Officer Burns had served with the Caruthersville Police Department for two years. He is survived by his 1-year-old son.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Caruthersville Police Department
200 West Third Street
Caruthersville, MO 63830

Phone: (573) 333-0000


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Burns


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------

